

At 90, She's Designing Tech for Aging Boomers - chiachun
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2015/01/19/377702882/at-90-shes-designing-tech-for-aging-boomers

======
jgamman
please, please more of this. silicon valley seems determined to produce more
things that fall in my bucket of "stuff my mum used to do for me" \- uber =
mum used to drive me places, disruptive laundry, shopping for food, buying
clothes... i'm not even sure if i'm half-joking.

------
stephenaturner
Makes sense. As more of the population ages, needs technology, lives longer
but is also still interested in using technology, catering to this market will
be both necessary and useful to companies.

